# Changing the bash shell prompt



## Angel's&deamons (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello all! Iv been trying to change my bash shell prompt. The full path name I find is to cumbersome. I know how and what to change ( \W )
But I am not able to find the .bashrc file. Iv tried looking around the file system to no avail no gui makes it a bit harder but oh well. I looked through the forum and on the internet. But didnt find anything that seemed to pertain to my problem. 
Any help would be amazing. I run 12.1 on an athalon x2 amd 64 
I invoke bash everytime by typing bash at the prompt if that helps with anything I'd also be interested how I can make that automatically happen at boot up. Thank you in advance 
A&d


----------



## rootbert (Apr 6, 2020)

you could "chsh" and change the default shell to anyone listed in /etc/shells, but I suggest you do a 'echo "/usr/local/bin/bash" >> ~/.profile' - so in case something is wrong with /usr/local/bin/bash (problem with filesystem /usr/local; ABI break after you do a major upgrade) when you login you are still able to login


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 6, 2020)

Angel's&deamons said:


> But I am not able to find the .bashrc file.


Then it’s most likely not been created, you need to create it.


Angel's&deamons said:


> Iv tried looking around the file system to no avail ...



Try the documentation first. Every program (mostly) comes with an manual. Installing shells/bash had that manual,  bash(1), installed on your system. If you invoke `man bash` you will see in the _FILES_ section, near the end of the manual, the configuration files bash is reading from listed. In section _INVOCATION_ is the order listed from which bash reads and executes commands.



Angel's&deamons said:


> I invoke bash everytime by typing bash at the prompt if that helps with anything I'd also be interested how I can make that automatically happen at boot up.



I suggest you take a look at the FreeBSD Handbook, chapters 3.9. Shells, 3.9.1. Changing the Shell.


----------

